# old threads in General Vocabulary



## coquis14

How long does it take a thread to become an "old thread"?
I was just wondering.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jana337

What do you mean by that?  Threads whose titles are not bold?


----------



## coquis14

Jana337 said:


> What do you mean by that?  Threads whose titles are not bold?


No , I mean the regulars.For Instance , I post a new thread today and someday will be an old "thread" , when will be that day?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## belén

Do you mean seeing your threads in the dictionary list when you search for a word in www.wordreference.com?


----------



## amikama

Or maybe you mean the threads in the "old" General Vocabulary forum?


----------



## coquis14

amikama said:


> Or maybe you mean the threads in the "old" General Vocabulary forum?


 Yes , jackpot.


----------



## belén

The forum underwent some changes this year and we separated the Vocabulary forums into 5 smaller (and equal) forums. A couple of weeks ago it was decided that this system didn't work out as expected so we went back to the old system of having only one big vocabulary forum. But the new forum started from scratch and all the threads from the past 5 years were grouped together in the "old vocabulary forum".
That means that if you want to start a new thread it will be published in the new one but if you post in an older thread it will stay in the "old" forum.

It sounds a bit confusing but it actually makes sense!

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## coquis14

belén said:


> The forum underwent some changes this year and we separated the Vocabulary forums into 5 smaller (and equal) forums. A couple of weeks ago it was decided that this system didn't work out as expected so we went back to the old system of having only one big vocabulary forum. But the new forum started from scratch and all the threads from the past 5 years were grouped together in the "old vocabulary forum".
> That means that if you want to start a new thread it will be published in the new one but if you post in an older thread it will stay in the "old" forum.
> 
> It sounds a bit confusing but it actually makes sense!
> 
> Cheers,
> Belén


 Ok
¡Muchas gracias!


----------

